# The Mystery of the 5th Century Sandby Borg Massacre



## dreamtime (Jan 1, 2022)

Archaeologists Have Found a Mysterious Bloody Massacre From 5th Century Sweden




 





 



Swedish archaeologists have allegedly found evidence of a 5th century massacre on the southeastern island of Öland.




> Around 1,500 years ago, perhaps around 450 CE, unknown raiders stormed the small, prosperous village of Sandby borg on the shore of Öland island, and slaughtered the inhabitants, leaving the bodies where they fell.
> 
> Now, archaeologists in Sweden have stumbled upon this grisly mystery. With less than 7 percent of the site excavated, the research team, led by archaeologists Clara Alfsdotter, Ludvig Papmehl-Dufay and Helena Victor, has already found the remains of at least 26 bodies.
> 
> ...



The problem is that it did not happen in the 5th century, nor was it a massacre. At least there is no evidence for it in the study itself, which is cited below.

Using this example, I want to show how archaeology usually works, and outline why science is rarely able to figure out what really happened in the past.

So it happened in the 5th century - surely the authors did radiometric dating or something similar to prove their thesis? No:

_"The dating of the massacre to the late fifth century is based mainly on typological evidence."_​
So-called typology is classification based on physical characteristics - i.e. archaeologists look at, for example, the finds (coins, ceramic ware, jewelry, spear points, etc.) and then a guess is made about the date based on those finds. Certain items are assigned to a certain era without any direct evidence.

Fine, but if it was a massacre, surely evidence of any weapons was found?

_"The evidence of interpersonal violence at Sandby Borg contrasts with the almost total lack of weapons and military equipment."_​
Alright, but at least evidence was found that weapons were the cause of death?

_"Damage resembling common combat injuries has not yet been identified."_​
Oh, I see. But the attackers certainly looted the entire village after killing all the inhabitants?

_"Significant amounts of important trade goods (e.g., riches and live animals) were left at the site."_​
Well, but the dead were buried safely afterwards because someone from the surrounding villages found them?

_"The context of the skeletal remains is unusual. Animal and human skeletons were found on the floors of houses and on the streets. _​
As the study director herself says, *"You don't usually find dead people just lying around in houses.*"



> The dig team has only excavated three of the homes - but what they have found is deeply moving. The bodies exhibit signs of blunt force trauma, or supine positions that indicate they died suddenly, or were unconscious prior to death.
> 
> The remains of a five-year-old child and an infant just a few months old were also found, and two skeletons were partially charred - in a manner that indicates that the soft tissue was still present. Possibly they fell into fires, or a fire was started - either accidentally or on purpose.
> 
> ...


​
So what are the facts that remain?

There are no weapon findings
No evidence of injuries from weapons
All the wealth and animals remained in the village
All the inhabitants of the village died (people, animals)
They died suddenly during normal daily activities by something that *"struck everywhere at once"* as if lightning had struck them
The place was suddenly abandoned, and no one ever set foot in the village again after that
Even a fried fish remained in the place and decomposed there without being eaten afterwards
The authors would have us believe that everything at the site remained completely untouched for hundreds of years, and over time was gradually buried with soil that slowly settled over the village for centuries.

They have no clue:



> Researchers have a list of several suspects who could have been responsible for the Öland massacres.
> 
> As Ludvig Papmehl-Dufay, project manager at Linnaeus University points out, the fact that the victims remained inside the fort and no-one bothered to take care of the dead suggests that the perpetrators stayed at the scene and may have prevented someone from entering Sandby Borg.
> 
> ...



The find at Sandby Borg is clearly indicative of a natural disaster-like event or an airborne attack with high technology.

As the authors themselves say (without realizing the obvious conclusion):

_"In some ways, Sandby Borg resembles a sunken shipwreck, where an unforeseen and sudden event created a frozen moment preserved in the archaeological remains. The comparisons made by some journalists to the world-famous site of Pompeii are indeed relevant._​
Archaeology operates within a very narrow intellectual framework, which has no place for catastrophic theories of any kind, so the most obvious conclusions may not be named, even if everything points to them.


----------



## Nexus7 (Jan 1, 2022)

Interesting topic, I wonder if there is 100% evidence that anyone died there to "unnatural" causes at all eg. wars or slaughter...

Plus the pics are not convincing to me...

Pic 2 with the golden looking objects, these look quite new to me.. but perhaps they were able to clean them this good? Is there a material analysis of which metals they are made and how old they are in fact?

Pic3 is a CGI regeneration of how they suspect the object looked I guess?

Pic4 shows nothing much of value, some stones and some dirt wall...

Edit, quote from Dreamtime:

"The find at Sandby Borg is clearly indicative of a natural disaster-like event or an airborne attack with high technology."


I wonder what evidence brought you to that conclusion in detail? I am not the best in archelogy but I see not much so far to come to any conclusion....

Edit2, I guess BORG is simmilar to German BURG which means castle in English? I still got a strange Startrek moment here


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 1, 2022)

Nexus7 said:


> I wonder what evidence brought you to that conclusion in detail?



I have outlined this already. The authors write that it appears as if something came from above and killed everyone simultaneously. There are no weapons found. So what else can it be except either a cataclysm (hail storm) or an airborne attack?


----------



## Nexus7 (Jan 1, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I have outlined this already. The authors write that it appears as if something came from above and killed everyone simultaneously. There are no weapons found. So what else can it be except either a cataclysm (hail storm) or an airborne attack?



Ah ok if you trust the authors then it may be true. But perhaps these bones etc. are as fake as so called dinsosaur bones 

But you for sure are better in this topic, but I will leave you with this vid here from 2015 there they alledged already some deadly attack: (funny they have the word sheep there ) But Clara the young expert for skeletons has at least 2 good arguments...I wonder how old she might be and if she has the experience at all


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKG1BM7WVBY_


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 1, 2022)

Nexus7 said:


> Ah ok if you trust the authors then it may be true.



I don't trust them, I just look at the raw data they provided in their study and from this I explained what the obvious conclusion would be. Of course there are other possibilities. But there's no motivation to fake anything here, given the great length they go at twisting their conclusions.

Anyway, it's always good to question everything


----------



## Nexus7 (Jan 1, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Anyway, it's always good to question everything


I am perhaps a bit too "suspicious" of history and events!

Probably all my research into fake mass murderers, shootings, terror attacks, bombings etc. lead to this. But I must be careful translating that to stuff like this here where I have not enough research done into.

 For sure there are better people incl. yourself to look into these issues on this board. Day has still only 24 hours right?
I hope the video above is helpful for this. 

I find it still interesting that this BORG story is now pushed again, as many know the PTB want a kind of borg-hive mind for humans. Perhaps the current "pandemic" is one way for them to reach this goal....


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 1, 2022)

Nexus7 said:


> I am perhaps a bit too "suspicious" of history and events!



I think this is more a matter of context. The goal of my post was not to establish anything as truth, but to reveal how archeologists think. For this, it doesn't matter whether anything happened at all at Sandby Borg. Even if all is made up, the Sandby Borg study is a good example of how archeologists twist their conclusions to make it fit into their narratives of bloody wars.

We can critizize their work on basis of their own data, without necessarily agreeing with their assumptions.

What remains is that the very data in the study itself suggests a cataclysmic event.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 1, 2022)

Interesting its right at the shore line. I think, that time period they put it at, it should have been under water at the time. I know scania is sinking again, but the rest of sweden is still rising from the ice age. Surely Öland at least have been rising til recently if it isnt still.

If you look at the western island, it has a notable cliff where its starforts were located on, only modern buildings on the low plains.  I said ice age, but could have been the flood.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jan 2, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I have outlined this already. The authors write that it appears as if something came from above and killed everyone simultaneously. There are no weapons found. So what else can it be except either a cataclysm (hail storm) or an airborne attack?


A gas whether natural or sprayed sounds possible.


----------



## Zechariah_Murphy (Jan 5, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Archaeologists Have Found a Mysterious Bloody Massacre From 5th Century Sweden


This reads almost like a horror film. This is interesting though. Based off the info given it seems people just dropped dead along with the animals. The fact that the other people stayed away from it creating a urban legend or taboo feeds even more into the idea that those people just dropped dead and it freaked the others out.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 5, 2022)

Zechariah_Murphy said:


> This reads almost like a horror film. This is interesting though. Based off the info given it seems people just dropped dead along with the animals. The fact that the other people stayed away from it creating a urban legend or taboo feeds even more into the idea that those people just dropped dead and it freaked the others out.



The site was found, question is how did it get lost.


----------



## d2430 (Feb 4, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I have outlined this already. The authors write that it appears as if something came from above and killed everyone simultaneously. There are no weapons found. So what else can it be except either a cataclysm (hail storm) or an airborne attack?


Methane can be found released naturally and through excavation and can cause aspyxiation.  Even a shallow pit can unearth and release. Think water wells, waste pits, even a shallow pit for foundations. This would could also occur on ground that is above old boggy area's (Methane particularly) because it comes from decay of natural matter, animals, plants etc. H2S is another dangerous gas that can be found releasing naturally. Both will cause death if unrecognized.
That's one other possibility.


----------



## _harris (Mar 6, 2022)

this is so interesting! 

as for how it could've happened.. 

what about a sudden temperature change, or a night-time flood/ inundation of muddy waters?
for me, this is the most important part:

"One house contained nine sets of human remains"

those houses don't look very large... !


----------



## Broken Agate (Mar 9, 2022)

Was that oval thing really a village, or was it some kind of structure whose roof collapsed, killing everyone inside? Archaeologists always are ready with their little sketchbooks so that they can make a drawing of what they think a place looked like, while having no information about it whatsoever. They have already created the historical timeline, the people, the objects that supposedly were used, and so on; all they need to do is force their discoveries to fit the existing fake narrative of humanity. Wouldn't be surprised if they looted the entire place already, hiding anything that might hint of an explanation that doesn't fit their narrative.


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 27, 2022)

Another possible cataclysmic event that archeologists ignore:

Romans may have destroyed Moray metal-working site after battle

​_Lochinver appears to have been abandoned suddenly and homes and other structures burned down. (...)_​
_Dr Waddington added: "Something happens on this site that removes any further activity._​​_"We have got these burnt timbers and abandoned pits for making charcoal._​​_"We have got pits with roasted ore - a valuable commodity - ready for smelting but just abandoned."_​​_Two cauldrons have also been found buried, possibly by the Lochinver's residents in an effort to hide the highly valued items._​​​Just like with Sandy Borg, a snapshot of life frozen in time, with valuable items just left there. Instead of considering a cataclysmic event, it is immediately framed as a battle.

The primary source can be found here:

Lochinver Quarry - Archaeological Research Services Ltd

Excavation report: https://www.archaeologicalresearchs.../2022/06/Lochinver-Excavation-Report-2019.pdf

On a related note, this seems to be a funny book about archaeologists seeing rituals and cults everywhere:

_It is the year 4022; all of the ancient country of Usa has been buried under many feet of detritus from a catastrophe that occurred back in 1985. Imagine, then, the excitement that Howard Carson, an amateur archeologist at best, experienced when in crossing the perimeter of an abandoned excavation site he felt the ground give way beneath him and found himself at the bottom of a shaft, which, judging from the DO NOT DISTURB sign hanging from an archaic doorknob, was clearly the entrance to a still-sealed burial chamber. Carson's incredible discoveries, including the remains of two bodies, one of then on a ceremonial bed facing an altar that appeared to be a means of communicating with the Gods and the other lying in a porcelain sarcophagus in the Inner Chamber, permitted him to piece together the whole fabric of that extraordinary civilization._​
Motel of the Mysteries

_ceremonial bed facing an altar that appeared to be a means of communicating with the Gods_ = bed and TV

_porcelain sarcophagus in the Inner Chamber_ = bathtub

This is exactly how archaeologists work.


----------



## ViniB (Jul 27, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Another possible cataclysmic event that archeologists ignore:
> 
> Romans may have destroyed Moray metal-working site after battle
> 
> ...


Hmmm by this example of archaeologists making up battles to justify the obvious one could look for similar patterns all over the world. I'll pay attention to it from now on 

Oh, i think it's worth mention that these places are divided in 2 categories: real places (war) and mythical (cataclism), I've read recently about a lost city in Bahia state, that since the 19th century people were trying hard to find, but reports and testimonials of locals who explored the place were deemed inconclusive because the authorities coudn't find it. This city went down by a combo of earthquake + flood


----------



## Potato (Jul 27, 2022)

I've probably said this before here, but I took archaeology courses at WSU as an adult student. I craved the ability to access original documents so I could get some grasp on "truth". I was disgusted to find out how much of the narrative is just manufactured bullshit by so-called scientists. We were shown a film with an interview of a female archaeologist who said, with a smile on her face "Making up the story is half the fun!". When examining the original findings with the overall story they have given us for a civilization there are HUGE leaps made from tiny little facts. I lost all respect for the entire field after learning how little they rely on actual factual information.

One example that comes to mind is because of where certain artifacts were found (usually only one item so no multiple findings to prove a hypothesis) they determine that a particular society is patriarchal and the women and men all lived separately etc. etc. That's a really big conclusion to come to by only finding one or two artifacts, and yet this is what people are taught in our schools at every level of education. This then forms people's understanding of our ancestors and is subconsciously (or sometimes overtly) used as comparisons in many current decisions about human behavior.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 28, 2022)

Potato said:


> I've probably said this before here, but I took archaeology courses at WSU as an adult student. I craved the ability to access original documents so I could get some grasp on "truth". I was disgusted to find out how much of the narrative is just manufactured bullshit by so-called scientists. We were shown a film with an interview of a female archaeologist who said, with a smile on her face "Making up the story is half the fun!". When examining the original findings with the overall story they have given us for a civilization there are HUGE leaps made from tiny little facts. I lost all respect for the entire field after learning how little they rely on actual factual information.
> 
> One example that comes to mind is because of where certain artifacts were found (usually only one item so no multiple findings to prove a hypothesis) they determine that a particular society is patriarchal and the women and men all lived separately etc. etc. That's a really big conclusion to come to by only finding one or two artifacts, and yet this is what people are taught in our schools at every level of education. This then forms people's understanding of our ancestors and is subconsciously (or sometimes overtly) used as comparisons in many current decisions about human behavior.


To echo that I see archaeology in the same light as the media is to government, in place to deliberately obfuscate.
Historians are simply in place to provide a pool of expert misinformation. Again as "experts" are used by the media, deliberate obfuscation.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 28, 2022)

Potato said:


> One example that comes to mind is because of where certain artifacts were found (usually only one item so no multiple findings to prove a hypothesis) they determine that a particular society is patriarchal and the women and men all lived separately etc. etc. That's a really big conclusion to come to by only finding one or two artifacts, and yet this is what people are taught in our schools at every level of education.


I have a first cousin of mine who's an archaeologist including her husband. They were digging on some archeological sites in Greece and I did met them early this year. Of course, I did ask them plenty of questions about their methods of dating, specifically about stratigraphy and how they date certain artifacts found on different depths in different stratas of the earth. They told me that they have time-tables for different artifacts for specific sites (like Greece for example) like a manual, which has already pre-established the dating of artifacts and all they do is to compare their findings with the objects which are already cataloged.

These manuals are produced by archeological institutions mianly from England, Germany or USA and many archeologist have to use them because their countries of origin adhere to these type of standards. Everything is tightly controlled that's why archeologists around the world have coherent findings with history and the narrative in general.

I did asked them what if the earth strata is being flooded for some reason and the artifacts at the bottom are turned over and come at the top but are still buried. How do you date them in this case? They said that this doesn't happen and it can't happen, if it happens they look up history for that specific site and try to find anything related to that, but if there is no river in the vicinity of the site, they dismiss this possibility entirely and keep dating it as usual.

Another thing that is interesting to note is the way they decide to dig and the depth of excavation. I asked if they find for example a wall, how much down to they keep digging down. Which they replied that the director of the site decides that, and if he is to assess that the wall might collapse, because it might loose stability because of the excavation, they just stop after 2-3 meters of digging it, sometime they dig even less. So they never go to the bottom of it. They are ordered on how much they should dig.

I did made a lot of other questions to them but the conversation started to get heated and they became mad at me when I said them that they had no idea of what were they doing. After that, I shut my mouth because she's my relative and I don't want to ruin relationships because of archeology. But I did some good in there because I implanted the seeds of doubt in their heads. Kind of like recruiting potential defectors from the enemy. lol

Some of the methods archeology uses for dating:

Archaeological Dating
Archaeological Dating: Stratigraphy and Seriation
Edit typing mistakes.


----------



## ViniB (Jul 28, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> I have a first cousin of mine who's an archaeologist including her husband. They were digging on some sites in Greece and I did met them early this year. Of course I did ask them plenty of questions about their methods of dating specifically about stratigraphy and how they date artifacts found on different depths in different stratas of earth. They told me that they have time-tables for different artifacts for specific sites (like Greece for example) like a manual, which has already pre-established the dating of artifacts and all they do is compare their findings to the objects which already cataloged.
> 
> These manuals are produced by archeological institutions manly from England, Germany or USA and many archeologist have to use them because their countries of origin adhere to these type of standards. Everything is tightly controlled that's why archeologists around the world have coherent findings with history and the narrative in general.
> 
> ...


The entire Field is a big joke honestly. I remember a few weeks ago when the pyramid in the amazon rainforest made news one of the first parts of the narrative was that it was from around the middle ages! Just like that, no further explanation to how this conclusion came to be '-'


----------



## Vallereux (Jan 5, 2023)

dreamtime said:
I have outlined this already. The authors write that it appears as if something came from above and killed everyone simultaneously. There are no weapons found. So what else can it be except either a cataclysm (hail storm) or an airborne attack?

Is there any type of sound technology that could cause blunt force trauma symptomology as described? That could drop everyone in their tracks? I keep thinking about the walls of Jerico and how sound could cause such damage to the walls..what about the human brain? this subject has had me intrigued for awhile now...if sound technology can cause glass to break, what about a skull? Thoughts?
Edit, I was thinking along the lines of infrasound, using the frequency of bone to destroy an opponent/enemy where they stand?
The Sandby Borg Post reminded me of this article as well. If the archeologists are simply employing "guesswork", then there are several cases of massacres that have similar things in common to Sandby Borg.. check out this report of another massacre>

Unburied victims’ bones reveal an Iron Age massacre in Iberia | Science News.

If you compare some of the descriptions: blunt force trauma to the head, bones shattered and also heat damage, it makes you wonder if Sandby Borg was an isolated incident or not. Were certain "tribes" of peoples being targeted for extermination at a certain time in history? There is another odd report that Im looking for in my link files, that is quite strange as well.

Here is another account of a massacre that has been thrown in with other massacres in Germany. Read about the SCHLERTZ- ASPARN MASSACRE that is among the listed massacres.

Talheim Death Pit - Wikipedia

Some of the interesting similarities of this particular massacre (SHLERZ_ASPARN) is that , for one, it isn't completely excavated, they believe there might be over 300 bodies. Number two, the site was fortified for defense as was Sandby Borg , and they list "multiple trauma injuries", yet they don't describe in gruesome detail  what weapons were used to kill these people as they do the other massacres listed.
They call it evidence of genocide. Have the archeologists just lumped all these massacres together in one "basket" ? There are a lot more details about the other massacres in this area, down to the weapons used and their theory of what happened. I'm curious as to why the "fortified" grave sight got less attention, especially if they believe there to be 300 bodies buried there... Thats a LOT of people.

There seems to be an awful lot of speculation in the archeological field in a lot of areas where these massacres have occurred. Is a lot of my point, making the the details or lack thereof , fit the narrative.


----------

